# WTB shallow draft boat for $40-45000



## kahunamd (Jul 27, 2011)

WTB shallow draft boat such as Haynie , Majek, Shallowsport, Transport ect. No skiffs,Thanks


----------



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

i have a 20' Shallowsport Classic


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

You can probably find a decent used Majek RFL 21 with a Yamaha 150 w/TRP for well under that price. Not many setups will get you shallower than that one.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2016 23ft majek texas slam fully rigged... dm me


----------



## kahunamd (Jul 27, 2011)

flatsboy said:


> i have a 20' Shallowsport Classic
> View attachment 4586197


Nice boat but need something with some sides…I am a bit clumsy lol


----------



## hamlinmr2011 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 2011 21' Shallowsport, we could talk if interested.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

I HAVE A majek illusion


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 24ft 2011 Haynie HO with 250 Pro xs rigged out premium and ready to go in your price range. Very low low hours. Babied. Made for our Texas bays. Best ride on the water and is plenty shallow for all but the backwater stuff.


----------



## MoCoDude (Oct 4, 2021)

Sgrem said:


> I have a 24ft 2011 Haynie HO with 250 Pro xs rigged out premium and ready to go in your price range. Very low low hours. Babied. Made for our Texas bays. Best ride on the water and is plenty shallow for all but the backwater stuff.


Yes, very interesting.

i see you are a guide. How long has your rig been in guide service. Please note, I am not afraid of a guide boat. I like my boats safe and well maintained. And rigged.

why does your rig have low hours?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This boat has never been a guide boat. It's my brother's boat. It's been babied. It lived in a warehouse in Rockport. 535 hours. He doesn't live anywhere close to the water as he is way out in the country down a dirty red dirt road. I have it here in Alvin so folks can see it. Motor has zero hours since full PM at Chris's marine and Ulterra trolling motor has zero hours since full PM at Minn Kota service center. No issues he just takes care of his stuff and wanted it fresh for this sale.


----------



## MoCoDude (Oct 4, 2021)

Sgrem said:


> This boat has never been a guide boat. It's my brother's boat. It's been babied. It lived in a warehouse in Rockport. 535 hours. He doesn't live anywhere close to the water as he is way out in the country down a dirty red dirt road. I have it here in Alvin so folks can see it. Motor has zero hours since full PM at Chris's marine and Ulterra trolling motor has zero hours since full PM at Minn Kota service center. No issues he just takes care of his stuff and wanted it fresh for this sale.


I apologize. I saw that you guide and assumed you were selling your work boat.

Yes, the boat is nice, but it is 11 years old. What is the real number to buy?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

When it was at Chris's Marine they sold a similarly equipped 2012 for $43k and a 2010 for $41k.

I will take $40k for this one from a 2cooler. It is ready to go. When I do list it on the boat for sale classifieds I will put $41.5k with room to deal for someone that shows up. So I will cut all that out for a 2cooler and let it roll out.


----------

